
Show HN: Scantron – A distributed NMAP/masscan scanner - opsdisk
https://github.com/rackerlabs/scantron/
======
opsdisk
Scantron is a distributed nmap and masscan scanner comprised of two
components. The first is a Master node that consists of a web front end used
for scheduling scans and storing nmap/masscan scan targets and results. The
second component is an agent that pulls scan jobs from Master and conducts the
actual nmap/masscan scanning. A majority of the application's logic is
purposely placed on Master to make the agent(s) as "dumb" as possible. All
nmap/masscan target files and nmap/masscan results reside on Master and are
shared through a network file share (NFS) leveraging SSH tunnels. The agents
call back to Master periodically using a REST API to check for scan tasks and
provide scan status updates.

There is also a Python client for interacting with the Scantron API and
driving automated workflows.

------
tindjinn
This looks like a cool product and all but I think you’re going to run into
some legal issues with the name. Scantron is already a big company that
handles those fill in the bubble style testing sheets and scans them in to get
a grade. It’s used in almost every school across the US and is very well
established. Just a heads up that the name might cause you some trouble down
the line.

~~~
opsdisk
Yeah, realized that a few months later...must have unconsciously suppressed
the nightmare of taking those tests.

Didn't know renaming a repo was this straightforward in Github:
[https://help.github.com/en/github/administering-a-
repository...](https://help.github.com/en/github/administering-a-
repository/renaming-a-repository)

